# Von welcher Website laden Sie vorwiegend Musik herunter?



## Administrator (17. Juli 2006)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## FossilZ (17. Juli 2006)

den punkt "Sag ich nicht" find ich irgendwie    (im sinne von lustig)

PS: ich halte lieber ne Original-CD inner Hand


----------



## lenymo (18. Juli 2006)

FossilZ am 17.07.2006 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> den punkt "Sag ich nicht" find ich irgendwie    (im sinne von lustig)
> 
> PS: ich halte lieber ne Original-CD inner Hand



Ich finde die "Sag ich nicht" Option sollte hier bei jedem Vote zur Verfügung stehn


----------



## eX2tremiousU (18. Juli 2006)

Ich höre kaum Lala, demnach kann ich mir die 5 Alben, die ich maximal pro Jahr erwerbe, immer ganz locker im altmodischen Handel kaufen. Zudem scheinbar diese tollen E-Stores teilweise eine grottige Auswahl an Film- und Seriensoundtracks haben. 

Ich finde nicht, dass dieses Konzept der Musikverteilung sonderlich toll ist. Teilweise identische Preise, keine Datenträger, Limitierungen bei der Nutzbarkeit im Bezug auf das Kopieren. Da kaufe ich mir lieber das ganz normale Album für 13 Euro, und die Sache ist gelaufen.

Regards, eX!


----------



## Antlions (22. Juli 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 18.07.2006 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich höre kaum Lala, demnach kann ich mir die 5 Alben, die ich maximal pro Jahr erwerbe, immer ganz locker im altmodischen Handel kaufen. Zudem scheinbar diese tollen E-Stores teilweise eine grottige Auswahl an Film- und Seriensoundtracks haben.
> 
> Ich finde nicht, dass dieses Konzept der Musikverteilung sonderlich toll ist. Teilweise identische Preise, keine Datenträger, Limitierungen bei der Nutzbarkeit im Bezug auf das Kopieren. Da kaufe ich mir lieber das ganz normale Album für 13 Euro, und die Sache ist gelaufen.
> 
> Regards, eX!



Aber man muss ja immer mit der Zeit mitgehen irgendwann gibts keine Handfesten sachen mehr sondern nur Downloads. EA fängt ja schon an.


----------



## iakchos (31. Juli 2006)

lenymo am 18.07.2006 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> FossilZ am 17.07.2006 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FullAck.   

@ topic: Ich kauf mir meine CDs immer noch am liebsten original.
Warum? Wenn ich mir die Lieder runterlad und auf CD brenne, dann kann ich mir auch gleich eine Raubkopie holen. 

Ich persönlich zahle eigtl. nur für das Booklet/die *bedruckte* CD.

Aber das ist es mir trotzdem wert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Juli 2006)

Egal ob bei Computerspielen oder Musik, ich brauche immer etwas "handfestes", daher nichts mit runterladen.


----------



## Dumbi (31. Juli 2006)

Shadow_Man am 31.07.2006 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Egal ob bei Computerspielen oder Musik, ich brauche immer etwas "handfestes", daher nichts mit runterladen.


Jo, zumal Download-Songs AFAIK auch nicht sehr viel billiger sind als ne normale CD, da kaufe ich mir doch lieber alles "fix und fertig" mit CD und Booklet.


----------



## Soki (31. Juli 2006)

Es gibt auch Seiten wo man legal kostenlos mp3s runterladen kann. Hätte man vielleicht noch als Auswahlmöglichkeit mit reinbringen können. Man muss ja nicht zwangsläufig Musik von kommerziellen Anbietern hören.


----------



## Vector (1. August 2006)

Wenn man die Preise um 50% senken würde und Musepacks statt dem WMA Shizzle kriegen würde, könnte ich mal drüber nachdenken. So ist mir das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis schlicht zu schlecht.


----------



## ananas45 (1. August 2006)

sag ich nich



			
				lenymo am 18.07.2006 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die "Sag ich nicht" Option sollte hier bei jedem Vote zur Verfügung stehn



dann sollst du nach PCA wechseln


----------



## DawnHellscream (2. August 2006)

ich lade nur illegal von emule ..wollt ihr das hören


----------



## tiefkuehlpizza (2. August 2006)

Es geht nichts über `ne heimische original Musiksammlung, einfach mal bei ebay nach Schnäppchen usw. zu gucken, hat echt Charakter  .


----------



## Thomsn (2. August 2006)

tiefkuehlpizza am 02.08.2006 01:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nichts über `ne heimische original Musiksammlung, einfach mal bei ebay nach Schnäppchen usw. zu gucken, hat echt Charakter  .


Jo, die Amazon Angebote von Marketplace-Verkäufern sind auch oft spitze.

@topic: [X] Garnicht


----------



## Restless27 (9. August 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 18.07.2006 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich höre kaum Lala, demnach kann ich mir die 5 Alben, die ich maximal pro Jahr erwerbe, immer ganz locker im altmodischen Handel kaufen. Zudem scheinbar diese tollen E-Stores teilweise eine grottige Auswahl an Film- und Seriensoundtracks haben.
> 
> Ich finde nicht, dass dieses Konzept der Musikverteilung sonderlich toll ist. Teilweise identische Preise, keine Datenträger, Limitierungen bei der Nutzbarkeit im Bezug auf das Kopieren. Da kaufe ich mir lieber das ganz normale Album für 13 Euro, und die Sache ist gelaufen.
> 
> Regards, eX!





Da Bin ich voll Deiner Meinung. Macht für mich auch wenig sinn.


----------



## MegaBauer (11. August 2006)

Sag ich nicht, scheint für die dunklen Gestalten hier zu sein.  Wenn ihr das anklickt, werdet ihr is BKA-Archiv aufgenommen.
Und: Ich hab auch ""sag ich nicht" angekreuzt, weil ich einfach keinen Plan habe. Ich benutze nur formate, die ich auch benutzen kann, also kein WMA, und erst recht keins, das nach fünf Mal abspielen sagt "Lizenz abgelaufen". Daher guck ich immer, ob es irgendwo legal mp3s davon zum Download gibt, kommt ja vor. Ich erinnere an die "Sportfreude Stiller" und die "Arctic Monkeys". Und sonst hole ich mir nur CDs ohne Kopierschutz im lokalen Handel. (Da kann ich gucken, ob ein Schutz drauf ist und auch nachfragen, wenn weder "Compact Disk - Digital Audio" noch "Kopierschutz" draufsteht. Wenn ich mich beim Musik hören strafbar mache (ich muss den Kopierschutz umgehen, um die Musik zu hören, es sei denn, ich höre unter Windoof), dann lass ich es lieber.

Sonst heißt es nacher:
"Sie sind verurteilt zu 5 Jahren Gefängnisstrafe wegen Musikhörens unter Linux. Raubkopierer sind Verbreher! Und tschuss." Naja, so vielleicht nicht, aber theoretisch möglich wäre es.


----------



## HanFred (11. August 2006)

MegaBauer am 11.08.2006 01:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst heißt es nacher:
> "Sie sind verurteilt zu 5 Jahren Gefängnisstrafe wegen Musikhörens unter Linux. Raubkopierer sind Verbreher! Und tschuss." Naja, so vielleicht nicht, aber theoretisch möglich wäre es.


nein, das wäre nicht wirklich möglich.
ich höre eigentlich nur MP3. also muss ich CDs kaufen und die rippen, online wird einem ja meistens nur DRM-scheisse angedreht und da mache ich sicher nicht mit.


----------



## Yellowrat (11. August 2006)

Thomsn am 02.08.2006 01:43 schrieb:
			
		

> @topic: [X] Garnicht



Trifft auch hier zu , da Ich prinzipiell (falls erhältlich) Vinyl-Versionen der Alben die Ich will bevorzuge.


----------

